# FOOD NOT BOMBS World Gathering - Tijuana/San Diego Border Oct. 7-11



## christianarchy (May 27, 2016)

Yup that's right
errrryone that likes trash more than cops is invited!

it's a FOOD NOT BOMBS World Gathering, in motherfucking TIJUANA
two weeks before the jamboree in slab!


facebook event here: 

Formal Info

Comida No Bombas Encuentro Mundial
Food Not Bombs World Gathering
Comida, Violencia, y Solidaridad a través de las Fronteras
Food, Violence, and Solidarity Across Borders
7-11 de Octubre, 2016
October 7-11, 2016
Tijuana, BC, Mexico

Food Not Bombs chapters on both sides of the U.S./Mexico Border are writing to invite you to the Food Not Bombs World Gathering in Tijuana, Baja California, Mexico the weekend of October 7, 8, 9 and 10. Our objective? To convene & connect Food Not Bombs chapters & other kindred collectives from all corners of the globe to share experiences and insight, collaborate as individuals and collectives, and share with the public the message, as an international community, that FOOD IS A RIGHT through some good old-fashioned direct action. And have a blast doing it 

The theme of the events of the weekend surrounds matters of “Food, Violence, and Solidarity Across Borders.” We are hoping to host a weekend of discussions and workshops, ongoing food sharing, creating collaborative art, music, action, and community campout. We would welcome & appreciate involvement, both in planning & participation, from as many chapters & allies as we can get. We want you(r collective) to share with the rest of us how you do your thing and why, and where we can go as a unified global movement from here.

A small example of some questions we could work from include:

- How do we reconstruct a new way of relating to food for ourselves and others in a society that uses food to perpetuate globalized, multi-layered violence?

- How do partiarchy, racism, borders, culture, and our own experiences as individuals and collectives fit into that violence?

- What does solidarity look like when violence is not as obvious as hunger, but can even exist within our own collectives?

- What does the growth of the movement of Food Not Bombs look like, and what steps can we take to achieve that?

- How do we learn from each others victories (and shortcomings), and celebrate our successes?

The event will take place primarily in downtown Tijuana, centering around Cafe A, a local infoshop and community kitchen. Logisitically, we are prepared to host participants over the weekend, with a hostel (Hostal Pangea, a five story community venue) and an organic farm in Rosarito, easily accessible by public transit, that will serve as a campground and work space. Those of us organizing in the local chapters are committed to raising funds, in hopes that we can sponsor some collectives without the means to make it to Tijuana without our support, primarily those from Mexico.

All of this is in the very early stages of planning, and we have a lot of work to do in the months to come. Please let us know if you are available to join in any capacity! We need help planning (for accessibility, for food, for actions, for connections, for fund-raising) and we need help during the event itself! Message us if you can help us achieve this goal, or to talk about any barriers preventing you from coming that we may be able to help with.


----------



## deleted user (May 29, 2016)

Awesome! I may actually be able to make this. thanks for letting us know


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 29, 2016)

damn man, i gotta get my passport. not sure if i'll be able to make it (gotta start setting up the jambo around then) but it would be neat to drag some folks over afterwards to the jambo 

also, i've never been to mexico before so it would be neat to have some people to meet out there...


----------



## DudeDuderton (Aug 10, 2016)

After a few experiences I had recently, I've been thinking about getting off the road and moving to tj or rosarito. This sounds like a good platform for spending time productively and making some local friends. We should talk. Ill actually be arriving in TJ in sept.


----------



## DudeDuderton (Aug 10, 2016)

Also worth noting I've volunteered with fnb before, I know what it entails, I've even been to some of the tj shows and helped out a Lil when I was in town before, doubt you remember me though.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 14, 2016)

christianarchy said:


> Message us if you can help us achieve this goal, or to talk about any barriers preventing you from coming that we may be able to help with.



I've never been either. Does one need a passport?


----------



## jperezsd (Aug 14, 2016)

Sweet!! I'm stuck in El Paso at the moment, but I'm a San Diego native and have not been to TJ in years this gives me the perfect excuse. Are they really as strict as they say about the passport situation? Or can I still cross over with my Cali ID and birth certificate?


----------



## DudeDuderton (Aug 14, 2016)

You guys are good, I've crossed many times with no documents. Worst that'll happen is you'll be detained and questioned for a few hours.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 14, 2016)

DudeDuderton said:


> Worst that'll happen is you'll be detained and questioned for a few hours.



I've been detained by DHS once already for something different, so they might give me a hard time. 

What about getting back in?? Must be more difficult.


----------



## DudeDuderton (Aug 16, 2016)

You can walk right in, getting back into the US is the ONLY hard part. That's where they might detain you, search you, and ask questions.. Like what's your social security number, where do you live, what's your name, who are your birth parents, they might even ask for phone numbers.. Its all a quota thing, dont worry about it, if youre not brown with an accent, you'll get back in, specially if you were born here. 90 percent of the time, if youre anything close to white, they just wave you through.


----------



## Bourgeois and Bored (Sep 13, 2016)

I had seen this and thought it sounded cool. Was only worried about the border tho. Seems like no biggie. Like to try to hit it up before jambo


----------

